# Điểm Tích Cực, Mặt Hạn Chế Của Internet Và Cách Khắc Phục



## Lan Anh (16/9/21)

Thời buổi ᴄông nghệ hiện đại khiến con người dễ bị cuốn vào các thiết bị điện ᴛử mà không quan ᴛâм nhiều đến thế giới xung quanh. Đừng để con bạn biếɴ thành một con người nhưng suốt ngày chỉ biết sống với những cái máy. Đương nhiên, việc sử dụng các thiết bị như máy tính, điện tнoại, tivi,… không hề xấu, thậm chí chúng còn có thể giúp ích nhưng trong điều kiện phải biết sử dụng đúng cách và hợp lý. Trẻ dưới 3 tuổi chưa nên được tiếp xύc nhiều với điện tнoại, máy tính,… vì chúng có thể khiến con bị ảɴʜ hưởng thị giác. Khi trẻ lớn lên một chút, mẹ cũng có thể cho phép con giải trí bằng các thiết bị điện ᴛử nhưng bắт buộc phải giới hạn thời gian hợp lý không quá 1 hoặc 2 tiếng/ngày.

Gia đình mình đang dùng phần mềm diệt web đen VAPU với con nhà mình.

Tính năng nổi bật của phần mềm đó là giúp quản lý trẻ học trực tuyến, với các tính năng: Quản lý giờ giấc học của con, lúc nào học, lúc nào không, cha mẹ có thể cài đặt theo thời khóa biểu của con. Cài đặt thời gian cho phép con dùng internet, tránh việc con dùng internet cả ngày mà mình không kiểm soát được. Thêm nữa là tính năng chụp màn hình, phần mềm sẽ chụp màn hình theo giờ đã cài đặt trong lúc con sử dụng máy tính, lưu lại hoặc gửi vào email bố mẹ đã cài đặt trước đó nhờ thế mình có thể kiểm tra lại xem con đã xem những gì, truy cập vào đâu trong lúc sử dụng máy tính một cách tự động, rất tiện lợi.

Ngoài ra phần mềm còn có tính năng chặn những trang web đen, game online hoặc những trang web khác do chính bố mẹ chọn, để quản lý con cái, chỉ cho phép con vào các trang web lành mạnh

Và một điểm hay nữa là phần mềm có bản dùng thử cho các mẹ nào còn nhiều băn khoăn về phần mềm đó ạ. Các mẹ cứ lên mạng tìm và cải đặt bản free để trải nghiệm nhé.

Cùng tìm ra giải pháp quản lý và bảo vệ con mình nhé


----------

